# Modified Dankung, Chinese slingshot 6 of 6,



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Classic 8mm Cold Bend Dankung, with flat ground fork tips.








Size: Small, height: 4-3/4” hi, width 3-91/6”, roughly 1” at thickest point, fork tip tops ground to 18mm flat.
Weight: Moderate, 4.9oz, or 138 grams.
Style: 0TT
Banding: Plug for flat bands, or looped tubes.
Material: 8mm stainless steel tubing, with synthetic fiber wrap.
Grip: Pinch or thumb support.
Sight: Ground point on fork tips.
Price: $34 US, with slow but free shipping.
Always wanted to try a Classic Dankung style slingshot but having caught Wrist-Rocket-itis in ~1969 I still suffer from unreasonable anti-tube aftereffects, this seemed like a good alternative.

Overall, the jury is still out on how I feel about this one.
The flat ground top and plugs make installing flat bands relatively easy but, I mostly use/have 20-22mm wide bands and that ground almost sharp aiming point makes using bands over 18mm wide at the tip awkward, I'll eventually have to make a batch of narrower flat bands to try. The shape is also a little awkward in my wide and uncomfortably stiff hands. The bottom plug does make a good thumb support.


----------



## Leadhead (8 mo ago)

Looks nice dankung tubes are quite good compared to old wrist rocket tubes .


----------

